# الي كل خبراء في الصناعات الكيميائية { كيف يصنع صابون معجون الجلي }



## وسام مطر (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله​
الي كل خبراء الصناعات الكميائية انا اريد منكم مساعدة و هي .

كيف يمكن صناعة الصابون معجون الجلي 

كا اطلب من حضرتكم ان يكون مشروح بشكل واضح و دقيق و ما هي المواد المستعملة في صناعة الصابون

ارجو الاهتمام للضرورة القصوى و لا تبخلو علينا بعلمكم 

أشكركم جزيل الشكر 

مع خالص تحياتي و تقديري​


----------



## سهير ابو علي (14 يوليو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع بسيط لكن اريد فقط مهلة حتى احضر الفورمولا نعم موجودة عند
مع الشكر


----------



## مهندسة كيميائية (4 أغسطس 2008)

Sorry i dont have any information about it


----------



## غنيم جروب (12 سبتمبر 2010)

اللهم ارزقنا الجنة


----------



## على منصورى (14 فبراير 2013)

سهير ابو على منتظرنك انت فينك


----------



## متطفل ع الكيمياء (15 فبراير 2013)

سيدي الكريم معجون الجلي يتالف من مادة الـ cmc وهي مادة مثخنة ويوضع منها حوالي 10% في الماء 
وتترك مدة 24 ساعة مع التحريك جيدا كل ساعتين تقريبا ثم يضاف 7 كغ حمض السلفونيك وسلكات سائلة حتى تتم المعادلة ph 7


----------

